# Today is the day!



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

We are off to pick up our new puppy from Jennifer tonight. The house is all set up with the new addition to our family room, a 4X4 exercise pen, lots of toys, and all things puppy that we could think of. 

We are so excited! I will do my best to post some pictures sometime within the next couple of days, as we all get used to our new surroundings. 

I just wanted to thank Jennifer once again for what a big help she's been. It has been a pleasure getting to know her and I'm sure this is the start of a new friendship, at least I hope so!

Now if the wife and I could just agree on a name.  We are hoping once we have him home something jumps out to us, but for now he'll be Rudy, (his name given at birth by Jennifer) until we decide on something different, but hey, Rudy isn't so bad is it. 

Can't wait to get him home and spend some time with him.

I'll fill you all in how the first few days go soon.

Thanks!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay, can't wait to see pics of Rudy with your family! I think Rudy is a really cute name BTW.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pics of your new little boy. If you need any name suggestions, there is nothing this forum likes better than pictures, puppies, and the name game!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! Can't wait to see pics of Rudy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy! Can't wait to see pics of him in his new home. Have fun!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure you will be in puppy heaven tonight!!! Enjoy it all goes by soo fast....and Jennifer is an awesome breeder and mentor!!! You will find that she is very helpful with raising a puppy of hers!!!


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

How exciting! Congrats! Take and share lots of pics!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: and congratulaitons on your new puppy! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats! I am green with envy - one more week till my future puppy is born! Enjoy and post pics so I can continue getting my fix! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :wave:
I can't wait to see the pics of your new baby.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! We'll be watching for your pictures! 

And, I like the name Rudy, too. However, the Forum is great at the name game, if you want to explore....


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Ryan and Jill,

Like I said before you left my house, you must post lots of pictures to the forum! I love the fact that Rudy is going to live so close to me and better yet, that he gets to live with you. I know you will do very well with him. I can't wait to work with you this summer to get him ready to show. He is an awesome little boy!

Thanks Megan for the compliment! (I'll pay you later). LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats...and let me warn you. You are about to become a slave to a little hairball....and become addicted to this forum.  I will look forward to pictures also!!


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy
welcome to the forum.

Triona


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww...I just found Rudy on Jennifers website..He's adorable! 
http://ivyhillshavanese.com/6.html


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

:welcome: I can't wait to hear all of the new puppy stories and view the pictures too!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to our forum family! I can't wait to see all the pics and watch him grow up.
Carole


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! We cannot wait to meet your little one!! Enjoy every special moment.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> Awww...I just found Rudy on Jennifers website..He's adorable!
> http://ivyhillshavanese.com/6.html


Oh how cool, you're family! Cooper (daddy) is my Ellie's brother. Welcome to the forum.
Jennifer is Cooper the clown of the house? Ellie is my clown and always near me.


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quick update on our first night.

He did very well. brought him home, took him straight outside, and he wouldn't go, so put him in his exercise pen while we got situated and he promptly proceeded to poop for us in his pen. I'm sure he was just nervous and in a new place, so we got that cleaned up and let him get over his whining and got him out to play. Then fed him, which he ate pretty well. Then back out, and still wouldn't go, but it was very windy and kind of scary out last night, so I'm sure that had something to do with it. Then in for more play time, and outside about every 20 minutes or so to try and get him to go, but he really didn't want to go outside, the good thing is, thought he didn't have any accidents inside either other than when he'd get excited to see us. But anyway, we played, then he went in his ex pen for a while and fell asleep and my wife went to sleep, so when I was ready for bed, we went outside and he finally peed for me, so up to bed we went. Put him in his crate and he whined for about a minute, then quited down and slept til 7 this morning! I was so proud. We went straight outside where he proceeded to pee and poop! What a good boy. Then we fed him and played and when I took him out after eating the next door lab was in the yard and barking which I think spooked him a bit, so now he's not so comfortable outside and hasn't peed or pooped since eating. He's resting in his bed now, so I'll let him go a while then when he wakes up take him out and try again. I'm kind of worried, I need to get a stool sample for the vet visit today, but I'm sure he'll have to go before our 3PM appt. 

Ok that wasn't so brief, but it was an update. Thanks for all the welcomes I look forward to raising him and sharing him with all of you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan and Jill, congratulations!! Your boy is finally home with you. Fantastic! He sounds perfectly normal and there will be adjustments for everyone, but after a day or three, things will all fall into place. It takes an eagle eye, a ton of patience and consistency and the ability to get on all fours and play and before you know it, you'll be thinking about getting another Havanese!!! LOL 

Jennifer, I enjoyed looking over your website and pictures again.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure the wind last night scared him....It was very very windy here as well. My girls didnt want to go out but they did. Enjoy today!!!
Jennifer I will take that payment tommorow when I see you!!!! hahahaha


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Isn't it exciting to bring a new puppy home? Can't wait to see pics of Rudy in his new digs. Gosh, this just makes me want another puppy...


----------



## QueenFey (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome, and congrads!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh how cool, you're family! Cooper (daddy) is my Ellie's brother. Welcome to the forum.
> Jennifer is Cooper the clown of the house? Ellie is my clown and always near me.


Cooper is my love muffin. He never wants me out of his sight. He is a real laidback romeo. Alana is my clown. She never stops!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

QueenFey said:


> Welcome, and congrads!


It is fantastic that you have the patience to wait. I think people run into trouble because they weren't ready for the puppy and just jumped in. You will find the perfect puppy when the time is right. Good luck!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to reading more about your pup glad the first night went well, congrats.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I am so excited for you. There is absolutely nothing like picking up your puppy you so long anticipated. The name will come. :whoo: Cannot wait to see pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats and welcome!!! Can't wait to see pictures and find out what you decided to name him. I hope he's settling in well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, it is so nice to hear about puppy's first night at home. 

Try not to react when your pup is anxious, just keep going about your business and your pup will get use to a lot of noises and experiences. 

Where are your pictures? We want to see, please.................


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How exciting !!! Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures !!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to Jennifer's site and Rudy is adorable. Jennifer your puppies are so sweet! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## QueenFey (Jan 22, 2009)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> It is fantastic that you have the patience to wait. I think people run into trouble because they weren't ready for the puppy and just jumped in. You will find the perfect puppy when the time is right. Good luck!


Thank you, I think so too.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome Rudy! 

Now about those pictures......eace:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

welcome, love the name! judy


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Tsk, Tsk Ryan. You are not following the rules. We need pictures!!!! 

I spoke with Ryan on the phone and he told me they decided on Rudy's new name. Bogie is what he is going by these days. He said they have pictures but he needs to download them to his computer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, good, keep on them, reminding them of the rules! Looking forward to seeing "Bogie."


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Long over due but here are some pictures. We went with the name Bogey. He is doing great, loves to bite and chew things he's not supposed to, but other than that he is wonderful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Long overdue, maybe, but well worth waiting for. Awwww! He is sooooo cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the name, what a gorgeous little guy. Congratulations.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see Bogey , most likely he's keeping you very busy!
Hav fun!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

He is too cute! CONGRATS!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie! Try some bitter apple spray on stuff he shouldn't be chewing, it worked great for us!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Ryan. He is even cuter than the last time I saw him. WAHHHH! I miss him!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's handsome! Love his waves.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a little doll baby. I enjoyed the pictures and look forward to watching him grow. I'm sure you are going to have soooo much fun with him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....I want a black puppy! He's adorable!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww. . .what a cute little baby you have--congratulations!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

He's precious!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How adorable - enjoy your puppy!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Bogey is adorable!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how sweet!! Reminds me so much of my Ricky at that age. Brings a tear to my eye!! Bogey is beautiful and I'm sure he'll keep you hopping with all his antics. You will never be bored again!! LOL


----------

